# Rest in Peace, Miss Mattie Lynn



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

My sweet, sweet old girl will be dearly missed. She crossed the rainbow bridge with assistance this evening, just before 6 p.m., with all of her usual grace, patience and dignity. I was blessed to have her join my pack as a senior dog almost two years ago, and honored to have given her a forever home for her final years. God bless you, Mattie! You were a gift to us all, you lovely, lovely girl.❤

Pretty as a picture:








Cutie pie after a bath 








Hunting mud bugs, lol!








Take me for a walk, or there will be consequences 








Who needs a grill?!








I see you looking at my chew, youngins... Forgettaboutit!








Mama! I helped with the landscaping! That was way too much mulch covering my dirt, and you forgot to put back the holes! It's okay... I fixed it 








October 18, 2002 - July 24, 2013
She may have had a rough start in life, but in the end, she had a pretty good run.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

You will be missed, Miss Mattie. Hugs to you. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We send this beautiful girl to the next world with much love.

I am very sorry for your loss. Your pictures are lovely. Take care.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Mattie...You will be missed Beautiful girl! She reminded me of my girl Ginger so much


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Mattie


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rest in Peace, Mattie


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Run free, Mattie. Run like the wind, little girl.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

You are amazing. You adopted a dog, even though she was old. Not many people can do that, and for that, I say good job! Mattie is running in the fields of Heaven. I know she is grateful for you and loved the time you spent together. She will be waiting in Heaven for your joyous return together. God Bless you and God bless Mattie. I hope you heal quickly and recover from this tragic loss.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rest In Peace, Sweet Mattie.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Rest in peace, Mattie. You're a good girl.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Bless you for giving her a forever home. She crossed over knowing she was/is loved.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

so sad. At least she trotted to the bridge happy. So sorry to hear 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry for your lost. great that you gave her a happy home.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Rest in peace and love Mattie


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been following her thread. I was hoping for a better outcome. So sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Mattie.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss. what a beautiful girl she was. they are all so special. rest in peace mattie. thank you for caring for her in her golden years.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you All!

I was hoping for a better outcome, as well. And have struggled mightily with my decision not to operate. Yet, have been *extremely* grateful that everyone who knew Mattie personally, vet included, supported my decision to let her pass without intervention. 

It was a very, *very* difficult decision. I have lost other rescues at her age, but never a GSD. She is the first, and I pray the last, that I wasn't able to take to 13-14 years. But the sad truth is, she is also the oldest I have ever adopted, and came to me on her last legs. Getting almost two more years out of this dog was a miracle unto itself. 

And she was a JOY! Pure Joy, start to finish. One of the vet techs commented that she must have been So pretty when she was young! And then caught herself and said, but she still is! All I could say was, I bet she was too.. I didn't know her when she was young, but I can only agree 

She did not deserve to pass (just) before her eleventh birthday  But, she did deserve the passing she had today. She was Beautiful at rest. She was graceful as she expired. I could never has asked for more from any dog. She was a perfect companion. In prior posts, I have described her as my easy breezy chicken peasy dog. She always was. And today, literally on her last legs, she had the fortitude to (with assistance) pick herself up off the waiting room floor and follow me on her own four feet to her release. She passed with Such Grace. 

If I can learn from This Wonderful Dog, to let go and forgive past transgressions, to enjoy my life in terms of Today's blessings, to wag my behind every time I encounter any new person or situation, and never flinch! Well, then, I will feel truly blessed. 

Mattie had no regrets. Only Love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Mattie. It's sad to hear she has passed, but I can't help but smile a bit knowing you rescued her and gave her a loving home in her senior years, RIP.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP lovely gal. I will meet you someday c:

How're Jack and Lillian?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to for your loss of your beautiful Maddie. the loss of these special beings is so hard. I know Maddie brought love and joy and it was your love that gave her that gift of passing peacefully. She is running around at the bridge now young ,strong and wise watching over you still.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Mattie. My heart goes out to you. I was almost in tears when I was reading the first post. I can only imagine how I would feel if I was in the same situation. God rest her lovely soul. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I swear my heart breaks a little more with each one of these losses...RIP Mattie..and sweet, sweet blessings to you and your family...jan


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been following Mattie's story, was hoping and praying for a miracle. My heartbreaks for you and your family, my condolences to all who loved her.

:rip: Rest in Peace Mattie!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious MATTIE, may your beautiful girl run free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Rest in peace beautiful Mattie.. 
Clearly you enhanced the lives of many people, thank you for this. aw:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> RIP lovely gal. I will meet you someday c:
> 
> How're Jack and Lillian?


The crazy youngsters aka self-absorbed buttheads are doing just fine. Thank you for asking, Zeeva 

Honestly, I don't think they realize she is gone. I do think that's an advantage to her passing outside of the home. So, as far as they know, she is off partying it up somewhere, while they were cruelly left behind to rot in the jail that is our house, lol.

Lillian has survived two other dogs...The first was my senior male GSD, Skada, who was euthanized after old age wore him completely down. He was cremated, and came home in an urn, as Mattie will. Lillian never seemed to know he had gone.

The second was my BF's Jack Russell, who was hit by a car and then buried in the back yard. Lillian mourned the JRT for weeks. I think it's easier on them not to see or smell the remains.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. She was lucky to have found you in her twilight years.

I'm glad the other dogs are doing well.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I miss Mattie. Things don't make sense in this house without her . This is all nonsense without my sweet old girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful tribute to your girl, living and loving for today, a wonderful life lesson, she has taught you well. So nice to hear about your loving little girl, and really nice to see what a loving owner you are. Both of you are really blessed to have found one another. Now big hugs to you, and im really sorry for your loss (brought a tear to my eyes reading this)


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

It isn't about how much time you have together......................its about how much you have in your time together.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

You gave her the world she deserved. So, so, sorry to hear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Mattie is finally home!

Fond Memories in Conroe, Texas, picked up her remains and cremated her individually. Our neighbor, Kathy, who loved and spoiled Mattie as much as I ever did!, insisted on Mattie having the finest resting place, and so she chose and purchased this lovely urn. It is a Fond Memories original, and was custom made for Miss Mattie Lynn 

They will probably never read this, but I'm giving a big shout out to Laura at Fond Memories, and Tim Boudreaux, my dear friend and local UPS delivery man, for bringing my Mattie home beautifully. Boudreaux even stayed and opened the delivery box for me, and handed her to me. Mattie is Sooo missed in this neighborhood 

Now, I need to find Just the right shelf, because she can't sit in this awkward, uptight chair much longer 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry. I am glad she is home, and in that beautiful urn. Just know her physical state may be in there, but her spiritual self is in Heaven waiting for you I am praying for her


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I am so sorry. I am glad she is home, and in that beautiful urn. Just know her physical state may be in there, but her spiritual self is in Heaven waiting for you I am praying for her


You are an exceptionally thoughtful teen, kiddo. Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a pretty sweet girl, it sounds like you were a blessing to each other..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry, she was a beauty.


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*my heartfelt condolences*

I just registered today and my heart goes out to you on your loss. I lost my girl today. My heart is so heavy and full of sadness. 
She went so fast and totally unexpected.

I can only hope that there is life for these beautiful dogs once they pass on. 

Best to you in your loss.


----------

